

What personality is that blog? - erikstarck
http://typealyzer.com/

======
BobbyH
This is very cool! I think it would also be cool for bloggers to link to an
analysis of a site using a GET link, e.g.
<http://typealyzer.com/?url=www.techcrunch.com>. This might also lead to viral
growth (if desired).

------
synnik
It was correct for both my technical blog, and my personal blog on which I
tend to pontificate, but incorrect on my weight-loss blog (no, I haven't lost
any yet).

Overall, that seems pretty good, as the only inaccuracy is on a site on which
I post short, one sentence updates.

------
deathbyzen
See also: <http://genderanalyzer.com/>

~~~
smokinn
It was 79% sure my blog was written by a man but it was 74% sure my
girlfriend's blog was written by a man as well.

I'm not impressed.

~~~
orangecat
You need a larger sample size before being impressed or unimpressed. If it's
74% sure of something, it _should_ be wrong a quarter of the time; if not, its
confidence estimate was too low.

------
scotch_drinker
I tried all three of my blogs, personal, tech and gardening and got three
different answers. I'm definitely a T but all others are up in the air. For
what it's worth, I float back and forth between INTJ and ISTJ. My personal
blog was ENTJ, my tech blog was ISTJ and my gardening blog was ESTP. That last
one seemed really odd and I dug in a little further.

It appears that my gardening blog has been hacked at some point and literally
hundreds of links for viagra and other fun stuff has been added to my page. No
wonder the TypeAnalyzer thought I was a doer. Now I'm off to try and fix it.

------
abscondment
Interesting. My blog home page is only titles, and that wasn't enough data for
a correct prediction - it said I'm an ESTP. With more data (i.e. my rss feed)
it was spot on: INTP.

------
j_baker
I'm curious how this can pick up on introversion vs extraversion. It would
seem that such would be difficult to analyze just based on a person's writing.

~~~
Entlin
Easy. Blog: extraversion. Empty page: introversion.

~~~
abscondment
I know you're probably joking, but that's a really ignorant and
unsubstantiated suggestion. I'm _strongly_ introverted, yet I blog and (gasp)
argue with people online.

Introversion is _not_ the same as being shy, awkward, diffident, or mute. It
has more to do with what situations energize you, which ones drain you, how
you enjoy spending your time, how you relax, _et cetera_.

------
3pt14159
I'm an especially strong ENTJ, but my blog (zachaysan.tumblr.com) is
classified as an ISTP. Is there an explainable reason for this?

~~~
mattiasostmar
Yes, what is normality called personalitype refers to the idea that you ARE
something, which is BS. What words you have used at a particular moment (if
unconciuos about this) shows two interesting things however: a) What parts of
reality you focus your attention to about a situation (the people, the facts,
the values etc) b) Your cognitive preferences over time. Call it a personality
type if you want to or just "a people-oriented type" etc

~~~
erikstarck
(FYI: mattiasostmar is the inventor of the Typealyzer.)

------
j_baker
Mine was exactly right: INTP.

